# RR shed paint scheme suggestions



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I had built a shed outside my garage to house my trains, getting ready to paint it and was wondering if anyone could share pics of there shed, I need some ideas, does not matter what scheme, just need ideas. 

Thanks for the help! 

tom h


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

You might check out the colors used by your favorite prototype railroad. I would think they would be most appropriate for a train shed.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I would also check out the various model buildings and find a match to your era and style. 

Pola Silverton kit in brown and yellow - 











Redone in white and green - 











-Brian


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Any pics of your train shed??????


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't help you with 'my' trains shed cause I'm working in the basement.  But should I ever be running a lot of trains outside again I would absolutely rebuild one of these prototype sheds for myself.... 

http://wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_57.htm 

They are just the right size and just the right shape for me. The double one would work as a garden tool addition. No. I don't think my wife would let me build the sanding shed though. 

Anyway, simple, functional construction with a simple railway related boxcar paint scheme. 

Dave


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Bumping this to the top. I'm curious, too. Surely someone has a train station in 1:1 scale in their backyard!


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint it PENN CENTRAL Jade Green.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 07/14/2008 9:26 AM

You might check out the colors used by your favorite prototype railroad. I would think they would be most appropriate for a train shed.


What Richard said: Definitely find a prototype that strikes your fancy and go with it.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry just got my web stuff done so I can post, here is my shed, sorry for stuff in way, just cannot find anything to get ideas. Also the boss said it had to match the house as best as I can, that leaves a lot of wiggle room. 
any ideas are welcome! 









tomh


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Tom, 

Not sure about prototype colors, but might look good matching the door right next to it. 

How about some more shots of that great little wharehouse to the right--I need to build something just like it and that looks great. Please, some detial shots from the inside--how did you build it, what materials etc. 

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt, if you want to see that building, click on my name and check out the old posts, its in there, it was modeled after the loco building at the CN yard in Homewood, IL 

tom h


----------

